# Installing Windows 10 stuck on 64%



## Ieuanroberts (Mar 29, 2017)

Well I had a laptop which I completely reset got rid of everything on there and when it was finish it started to reinstall Windows 10 which was good so I left it to own devices and came back a couple hours later to see it was on 64% which was great this sounds like there's nothing wrong but it's been fours days now and it's still on 64% and it keeps restarting over and over again. I could really use some help please


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

How did you begin the installation? Where did you get the installation media from? What kind of computer, laptop? Desktop? Make? Model?


----------



## Ieuanroberts (Mar 29, 2017)

metallica5456 said:


> How did you begin the installation? Where did you get the installation media from? What kind of computer, laptop? Desktop? Make? Model?


The installation media was already on the PC and the model of the PC is a HP pavilion and after I wiped the Laptop it just to reinstall windows 10


----------



## metallica5456 (Apr 1, 2013)

How did you "wipe" it? The reinstall media should provide you with everything you need to get reinstalled and back to working condition.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

> the model of the PC is a HP pavilion


What's the complete model number of that HP Pavilion laptop?

What's the exact serial number and product number on it?

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------

